

Show HN: World story telling – create a story with others realtime - qvdev
http://limitless-escarpment-4195.herokuapp.com/hive

======
qvdev
We launcher again for temp. Also read the after match here
[https://medium.com/@qvdev/the-worlds-story-
bc9145d80c9c](https://medium.com/@qvdev/the-worlds-story-bc9145d80c9c)

------
qvdev
Creator here, you can enter max 10 characters. But just one at the time. And
the story gets bigger as more people post a letter and there is no limit.

I am looking for feedback as this is my first web app.

Thanks for giving it a try. I am here to ask any question regarding the
website. And lets see how the story goes further.

